# Step Up converter with three steps



## DocPeter (Dec 6, 2009)

From a project of mine I can sell some step up converters:

Vin between 2.2 and 3.0V. Suitable for high power leds as Seoul P4 and others with max 1000mA. Pressing on the SMD switch changes between the three power steps and off. Power steps are 300mA, 550mA and 800mA. Board is open circuit protected, polarity must be correct.

The board measures 25mm x 13mm. Hight electronic parts: 2mm. Switch 7mm. Good industrial standard, high efficency.

I can sell one for 35$ + delivery.

In case of interest send a message!


----------

